# Anyone in need of Subcontractors in Edmonton area



## Legendarylawn (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi

I'm a new incorporated business with 12 years experience. I'm fully insured and have WCB, LIABILTY. If anyone in the Edmonton area is in need of subcontract work??


----------

